# Vintage Sears Garden Tractors



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Not sure if this webpage has been mentioned here before but I came across it surfing the net and figured you guys might be interested. Seems like it has lots of good info. on vintage Sears Garden Tractors. :thumbsup: 


click here


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

I seen that site before chief, Alot of good info for the older sears stuff. not much though for us new sears owners. Maybe in a few years if our machines hold together


----------

